# What size wire?



## websterz (Feb 27, 2012)

I need to run 15 feet from the 220 outlet to my new lathe, a Grizzly 12 x 36. The motor is a 220 volt single phase and is rated at 9 amps. What is the optimum wire gauge for this situation?


----------



## obrian (Feb 27, 2012)

IF it is only drawing 9 amps and only 15 feet a #12AWG three wire with ground would do. #12AWG is good for a 20 amp circuit. Some new 220 outlets are four wire. Red and black are hot, white is neutral and green or bare copper ground. If you have an older three wire outlet just connect white and ground together or the ground to a good earth ground for safety. I am not an electrician but I wired many mobile homes at the factory in my younger days.

Have a great day
Dennis


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 27, 2012)

What feeds the 220 volt outlet. If you have a 20 amp breaker you will need #12 wire. If it is only a 15 amp you can get away with #14.


----------



## websterz (Feb 27, 2012)

Dammit Jim...I'm a machinist not an electrician!! :big:

Okay, so 12 gauge wire will cover (perhaps even a touch of overkill) my application. The next question is this, is the wire used in a 12/3 extension sufficient? This would be a cord used in 110 volt applications, but if I replace the plug with the proper 220 version would it suit my needs? The reason I ask is that the local home improvement store is fresh out of the bulk 12/3 on a roll and it may be days before they get more in. They have some very stout looking 12/3 110v extension cords though...


----------



## Ed T (Feb 27, 2012)

If you're trying to make an extension cord; male plug on one end and female on the other to plug your lathe into then the extension cord re-plugged for 220 plugs might be a good solution if the insulation is rated for 220 which it should say on the wire. If it is an extension cord then using romex is probably not such a good idea. I seem to remember some code thing about extension cords not being used in lieu of proper hard wiring for permanent arrangements, but my memory may be wrong.


----------



## websterz (Feb 28, 2012)

Ed T  said:
			
		

> If you're trying to make an extension cord; male plug on one end and female on the other to plug your lathe into then the extension cord re-plugged for 220 plugs might be a good solution if the insulation is rated for 220 which it should say on the wire. If it is an extension cord then using romex is probably not such a good idea. I seem to remember some code thing about extension cords not being used in lieu of proper hard wiring for permanent arrangements, but my memory may be wrong.



Not an extension cord, a power cord. The machine ships with no cord (cheap #$%^&'s) so you have to make your own. I had forgotten about the electrical supply just down the road from me. I picked up 15' of 12/3 from them this morning and all is well.


----------



## Swede (Mar 2, 2012)

If you haven't done it yet, I'll say that your plan to use #12 cannibalized from an extension cord is fine. Stranded wire is stranded wire, and sometimes the bulk-produced extension cords are cheaper by length than bulk spool wire.


----------

